# finding Padre



## Brixxie (12 Sep 2006)

before I get my head bitten off by the MODS I swear I used the search button  :-*

How can I get a hold of the local base (CFB North Bay) Padre? I have some questions and I cant excatly run down to Borden to use my Husbands . 

**Also if anyone is intrested I found a wonderful Bible for Soliders ( its a shame there isnt a canadian version)

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/cms_content?page=974093&sp=1003&p=1018818

Brixxie


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2006)

Brixxie said:
			
		

> before I get my head bitten off by the MODS I swear I used the search button  :-*
> 
> How can I get a hold of the local base (CFB North Bay) Padre? I have some questions and I cant excatly run down to Borden to use my Husbands .
> 
> ...



Call base, talk to operator....ask for padre.......


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Sep 2006)

The only number I could find for CFB North Bay was under 22 Wing hope this helps.

Main Switchboard: (705) 494-2011


----------



## aesop081 (12 Sep 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> The only number I could find for CFB North Bay was under 22 Wing hope this helps.
> 
> Main Switchboard: (705) 494-2011



22 Wing *IS * CFB North Bay  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Sep 2006)

It'll be in the phone book, in those god-awful hard to navigate Government pages, under Federal Government, National Defence.  You should find a Base number and just ask the operator.

Is it just me, or are Phone Books getting harder and harder to use to find people or businesses?


----------



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

Sorry I'm late.

Yes.. that would be the best way to get the base chaplain.

Call the base switchboard and ask for him/her.


----------



## Brixxie (12 Sep 2006)

thank you so much * mummbles about the crusty phone book joke >.>*

I didnt know it was that easy and it helps ALOT 

again thank you 

Brixxie AKA n00b <3


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Sep 2006)

Oi Padre,

Can't you as the true "Trinity" to give you the answer?

Jeesh...

dileas

tess


----------



## Trinity (12 Sep 2006)

I arrived late at the party.. I'm sorry tess...


Besides, I PM'd her.  Much cleaner than posting
anything pastoral in a public forum.


----------



## Yrys (12 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Can't you as the true "Trinity" to give you the answer?



Well, 48th, maybe 1/3 of Trinity answered, the 1/3 that don't know the answer
and forgot to asked the others 1/3  ;D !


----------

